# Pcut CR630 driver install issues - Please help!!!



## artinx1r3m3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello fellow T-shirt Fans!!! I'm new to this forum, largely because I'm in need of assistance. I recently decided to get back into T-shirts and signmaking on the side to help with a little extra income. I purchased from a manufacturer two vinyl cutters and two heat transfer presses. I haven't been involved in the industry for a long time, and because it's only a sideline project, I started out cheaply.

The problem I'm having (which hopefully someone can help with) is the cutters are both Pcut machines, one is a CR630 the other a CR1200. I didn't receive any design or cutting software with the machines, and my main issue is just installing the drivers from the driver CD. I have tried installing on my main PC which runs Vista 64, and the other XP Home. The same error pops up each and every time, I get the normal USB "ding dong" noise, then device manager opens, it searches for drivers for a while then says "Windows could not find driver software for your device" I then try to "browse" the computer, to tell it where the driver files are and it says "Windows was unable to install your unknown device" going on to add that it can't find the drivers. I have had the same thing happen on both Vista and XP! I've got two new machines and neither of them can be installed. Does anyone have any idea what the problem may be? Are the drivers faulty? I've never had so many issues with installing hardware before. The PC knows something has been plugged in, but doesn't know what it is!

I have tried reading through some of the previous posts in relation to these machines, but I couldn't find any information directly related to this issue, so if anyone has had a similar problem or can possibly help with a solution it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance...

I plan to use Corel draw or Illustrator for the design side of things, because I already have the software.


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

If you haven't already got it working pm me i could help you.


----------



## orgzmk (Jun 22, 2012)

reeceb36 said:


> If you haven't already got it working pm me i could help you.


could you pm me reece if you can help me with the cr630 install drivers?


----------

